# Lucara Diamond



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

13% special dividend...wow.
Nice to see a company rewarding its shareholders:


Shares of Vancouver’s Lucara Diamond Corp. (TSX:LUC) were halted July 19 following the company’s announcement that it would pay shareholders an unusually large one-time dividend.The special $0.45 dividend works out to be a 13% gift, based on the company’s current $3.46 share price.The payment is to be paid on September 15 to shareholders of record on September 2. Lucara also pays regular $0.015 quarterly dividends.


----------

